# alguien tiene circuitos de amplificadores para auto???



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 5, 2007)

holas amigos necesito que me manden algun circuito que tengan de amplificador de auto.que sea de 20W,25W,30W o lo que tengan pero suene fuerte.gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

En el foro debe haber unos cientos de circuitos, busca ! ! !.

Pero para fomentar tu vagancia: 
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/stmicroelectronics/4057.pdf


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 5, 2007)

ok gracias!vos lo hiciste alguna vez?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2007)

Si, y andubo bien, en general todos los circutos integrados de este tipo tienen un funcionamiento muy bueno, lo demas es cuestion de gustos y facilidad de armado.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 6, 2007)

che sabes que yo lo quiero para ponerle a la moto.lo que quiero saber es si suena fuerte???y si consume mucha energia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

Si son 4 * 40W es mucho, y el consumo cerca de 15 Amp. a plena potencia.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 6, 2007)

usa el este LM1867 tiene muy buena fidelidad y se escucha re bien


----------



## leop4 (Ago 6, 2007)

tambien este pero en ves de un TDA2040 un LM1867 es mucho mejor usa cualquiera de los dos,El negativo es el color azul más intenso


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 7, 2007)

pero cuanto tiempo me puede llegar a durar la bateria si lo utilizo a media potencia,eso es lo que quiero saber.


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2007)

Depende de las características de la batería.

¿Podrías decir de cuantos amperes es?

Saludos


----------



## CLaP (Ago 29, 2007)

luis_elpibeorellana dijo:
			
		

> che sabes que yo lo quiero para ponerle a la moto.lo que quiero saber es si suena fuerte???y si consume mucha energia



para la moto?????????    

q loco che.. nunca lei ni escuhe eso..


----------



## maxep (Sep 2, 2007)

si lo podes poner..obviamente siempre con la moto prendida. por q olvidate.. los 4 ampere d ela bateria se los va  a comer.. yo tnego un 7386 conectado a una bateria de 7 amp. y me dura 1 hora a plena potencia


----------

